# How many of you have 1 chi, and if so why?



## charchi (Apr 17, 2012)

Hi guy,s seems so many people on this forum have more than 1 chi per family, got me to thinking, i wonder how many of you resisted, getting more than 1, and for what reason did you not get another?


----------



## heartagram (Aug 4, 2012)

I want another but can't as I still live at home and I don't think my parents or cats would apperciate it  I'm lucky I actually have Noah.
I would sneak one in but scared of their combined fury lol.


----------



## Mylilprada (Sep 22, 2012)

Im looking for another one right now! Its ok with my husband for another chihuahua so im happy  if i could i would have a few chihuahuas and another pitbull but for that i will have to wait until we get a bigger place. Both of my dogs are so awesome and i love the breeds that i would love to own multiples


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

I only wanted ONE, but things got a little out of control.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

I only have Gemma because one is all we can financially afford right now. I would love to have a little boy as well.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

We have one only.  There are some advantages .... 

We are empty nesters and travel quite a bit. Taking one dog is super easy. He gets all the attention and never gets left behind. He is very bonded to us and super loving. We can afford to give him the best of everything because we don't have other dogs to spoil.... so he gets the best food, vet care, there's money for special treats, etc. If I want to splurge on an expensive collar, I do, etc. He's so portable and easy to take anywhere. Not so easy to do with two or more, although sure it can be done.

Having said that. lol. Because he is the only dog and super bonded, we have to work on his social skills just like you would an only child. He can be possessive of toys because he's never had to share. He takes time, we devote a lot of time/energy to playing with him because he doesn't have someone else to run around with. 

For us, one works perfectly. Would he like to have a brother or sister to play with? Probably! However, we love being the focus of his love and attention. For now, one is what works for us.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Brodysmom said:


> We have one only.  There are some advantages ....
> 
> We are empty nesters and travel quite a bit. Taking one dog is super easy. He gets all the attention and never gets left behind. He is very bonded to us and super loving. We can afford to give him the best of everything because we don't have other dogs to spoil.... so he gets the best food, vet care, there's money for special treats, etc. If I want to splurge on an expensive collar, I do, etc. He's so portable and easy to take anywhere. Not so easy to do with two or more, although sure it can be done.
> 
> ...


Great points. I love that we are the center of Gemma's world. She would probably be a bit less focused on us if we had a second.


----------



## BlueJax (Jun 25, 2012)

I just have one chi, however I also have a labrador. I'd love to have more but financially it wouldn't work.


----------



## stephanie.f8291 (Aug 29, 2012)

Brodysmom said:


> We have one only.  There are some advantages ....
> 
> We are empty nesters and travel quite a bit. Taking one dog is super easy. He gets all the attention and never gets left behind. He is very bonded to us and super loving. We can afford to give him the best of everything because we don't have other dogs to spoil.... so he gets the best food, vet care, there's money for special treats, etc. If I want to splurge on an expensive collar, I do, etc. He's so portable and easy to take anywhere. Not so easy to do with two or more, although sure it can be done.
> 
> ...


I couldn't have said it better. I think, however, I would like to adopt a chi girl who is a little older (6-12months) around the first of the year. Looking at every thing, I think it would be doable for us.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Being in school on a budget, I can only afford Toby. I would not be able to give another one the same standard of care. Plus, every moment that I am not in school or studying goes toward Toby and I just don't think I have time for 2. 

One day, though, I'd love to have a little girl! 


Sent from my iPhone using PetGuide


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

LittleGemma said:


> Great points. I love that we are the center of Gemma's world. She would probably be a bit less focused on us if we had a second.


Yes, they DO change their focus when they have other dogs to play with! We have always had 2 dogs. Brody is the first one we've had by himself and there is a big difference in how he relates to us. 

Also, when we visit my mom or sister who have small dogs that he LOVES to play with, all he wants to do is play play play. They get sick of him after awhile. He bugs them to death! Then if they won't keep playing with him, he nips at their feet to try to get them to chase him. He's a mess. :daisy: He will FINALLY wear out and calm down and then we have a happy group of dogs just hanging out. Until... one of them gets up.... and then Brody springs into action and runs over and jumps on them to get them to play. Believe me, I'm sure they are glad to see him walk out the door and go back home!!! ha! 

Would he calm down and settle once another dog lived here fulltime? Probably. But I have seen how much he loves to play and pester other dogs and I have a feeling that he wouldn't be so much fun to live with on a full time basis. LOL.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

We only ever had one Chi growing up. My husband only had one Chi at a time growing up as well.

I was ALWAYS told that Chi's are absolutely a 1 dog to owners proposition. That they are possessive and bond to "their" people and do not work well in packs. Really. That is what my family was told and what they told me. My mom even was upset when we got Ruby because she believes this. 

We got more than one because we both work full time outside the home and Hope, our first (who we intended to be our only after losing our only boy) is EXTREMELY extroverted and social. We felt badly for her and got Ruby. They are bonded to each other but far more bonded to us. Ruby to my husband and Hope equally to both of us. We got Eden because I always wanted a Black and Tan but was not patient enough to wait for one when we got Hope and Ruby (there is a lesson there for some of you! haha!). Eden is my velcro dog. 

So, we never intended to have more than one but we do.


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

I know only too well about being patient when you want a chi!! I was all set to adopt one, then saw Angel on Craigs list. I actually didn't want him. He was hubby's choice! His daddy was mean. 

So, I have only one becauseI really dont think Angel would be good with another one. He is always trying to steal things from Susie and she let's him have whatever he wants! He can be really nasty to her. He doesn't share anything!


----------



## jenrae (Jul 22, 2012)

we already had an 8 yr old Pug when we found this adorable( bratty) Chi mix . I think I know why they were rehoming her  She is 1/2 Chi and 1/2 Pug, as they are both a little stubborn Pixie got the worse of both of them  Anyway She has her forever home now !!!


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

I mentioned this a few times that I didnt even want one chi. I disliked them very much. My daughter was wanting a dog for eons but it took a while for us to start considering one. We had decided that "eventually" we would get a small dog. Well, a friend's chi had just had 7 puppies..and the mother chi stopped feeding the babies. We gave her a home in May and shes been with us since. 

I would love for her to have company but aside from the fact we cannot afford to pay money for a dog, we are very content with just her. Like Gemma's mommy said, we are the center of her world. She is our baby. We also have only one human child so...I guess we are "singular" folk.


----------



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2010)

I have only 1 Chi. We thought about getting another one but we decided against it. 
While meeting up other Chihuahuas Rocky was never really that keen on interacting with them. Walking was fine but that was really all. He doesn't like playing with others and seems to get jealous straight away .

Also I am travelling on my own once every year and 1 Chi is as many as I can take with me in cabin. Won't be able to take 2 and I won't have 1 having to fly in cargo. 

So those are both reasons for us not to get a second Chi. Rocky simply needs all our attention and doesn't like sharing us (and why should he, he had us for 4 years all to himself). The biggest reason is the travelling part. For us it's totally fine to just have 1 Chi, I am not sad about not being able to get a second one.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

I have one but I'm looking for another. I always wanted a second dog as I always had two when growing up and I wanted them to have a friend each but I thought I would have to wait longer as my other half is weary about big decisions and he never had dogs or really any pets growing up so this is his only experience. I thought about getting a different type of dog but in the end I figured that all the reasons why I chose a chi were still true. I tout about everything Tracey mentioned but I don't travel often, I will buy a coupler for walks and I want another dog so they can have the interaction and I have to play with Mylo less. He gets lots of play time and goes on 1-2 walks per day but in between when I'm busy I feel bad for him because he doesn't play much by himself and he seems bored. 

I want another dog to keep him company when I go out. He doesn't get into any trouble on his own but I'll feel less guilty. He'll have someone to play with and he'll get canine interaction. I don't really know anyone with dogs so he seems keen to meet other dogs but scared and a bit wary. I try to socialise him as much as possible in the park but obviously no one wants to stay long. I think it'll do him good to have a friend. He did meet a Great Dane the other day though that he really liked. She was lovely but one paw was the size of Mylo's head - her owner said she weighs 57kg (about 125lbs!)

We can afford to feed and buy stuff for two, we have room for two and we have the money for the initial cost. We're looking at insurance but if we don't get any, should something horrendous happen to both we could afford a payment plan at least.


----------



## Star's Mama (Aug 15, 2012)

We wanted one dog because we travel once a year to visit our parents, it easier that way. My requirements was the dog has to be a small breed. My husband chose a chihuahua. Plus we have 2 kids already, basically having a dog is like having another kid! I rather have 1 chi and give her the best attention, care and food in our budget than multiple chis.


----------



## Onyx (Nov 28, 2011)

I currently just have one, but I also have a kitten. I want another Chi but there are two MAIN reasons (among others) why I don't have a second one. And those reasons are

1. Financially, it's not a smart idea for me
2. Onyx does NOT get along with other dogs in the home. She does fine outside with other dogs but she is EXTREMELY DOMINANT and challenges any dog who dares come in the house and it isn't pretty. She will and does bite... hard. I simply am not home for constant supervision to get her used to another dog, especially since I'm at college for quite some time each day.


----------



## Charlotte~ (Apr 5, 2011)

I've only got Daisy. Took my mum long enough to agree to let me get a dog - 18 long years! Haha. She wasn't a doggy person, and said 'you'll have to do EVERYTHING for it, I won't be'. But now she loves Daisy sooooo much wouldn't be without a dog anymore! She wants one, we've got the name and colours she'll wear all planned out! Haha. 

Although we'd love more, we don't have the money to buy another right now, and another would be a big step up. Daisy goes everywhere with us and is so easy to carry around, but a second will make it more difficult.


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

Because I also have a delightful little Yorkie too. X


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

I only have one and I'm happy for now that way. We travel a lot and its hard enough traveling with one much less more. I technically could afford another, but its nice to have the extra money that would be spent on another for other things. I had a really easy time training Chloe and I'm afraid if I got another that they wouldn't be as easy to train. I also don't want to train another right now. That was an intense couple on months. Chloe also has extremely mixed feelings about other dogs. Sometimes she LOVES them. And sometimes shes terrified. I would hate to bring one home and Chloe not like the new one. And to top it all off I would have a very hard time convincing my boyfriend to get another. 


Sent from my iPhone using PetGuide


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

i always thought 1 was hard enough esp. with Dexter as he was a shy pup from the start so its more difficult to socialize him still but then i happen to find a really good breeder not too far of a drive and spoke with her for nearly a year and when i saw all the litters coming up during the time...i couldnt resist! even though i live wuth my parents it was challenging to get mom to agree as dad wants monkeys..ducks...chicken...hes weird LOL so i didnt bother to ask him. i kept mentionin the mom bei g prego and one thing led to another i brought my KC home one night when she was 8 weeks old and put her on moms bed lmaooooo!!! and then she at first objected but i knew eventually she would grow to love her. watching her grow from the day she was born thru pics and videos just warmed my heart and i knew i was ready. she is a very adventurous pup and bold like a chi is depicted to be and shes going on 4 months old end of this month. hmmm i hope that wasnt too long! lol. its just sometimes....u feel like something is missing in ur life and when u find it it voids out so much wrong in ur life. afterall she makes a great model for my dresses in my company hehe :lol:


----------



## charchi (Apr 17, 2012)

Wow, thanks guys, a lot of things said here have been going through my head for a while now, I,m surposed to be getting a little girl in 2 mths, but i have still wondering if i,m doing the right thing getting her. Yeah it would be lovely, BUT, thats it, to many BUTS, in my head, and all for the same reasons that have been mentioned here. Mostley i love charchi to death, and i have built up this fantastic relashionship with him, and it,s sooo much easier to take 1 dog with me, and i do take him everywhere with me. Bottom line is i dont want anything to change. Its been really interesting to read all your post, thanks guys- janet


----------



## thatrandomgirl (Mar 4, 2012)

I have just one because I could not possibly afford another at this time.
Though if I want to be honest, I may just be a "one dog" kind of person. Like Brody's Mom said, it's easier to have just one!

Though who knows, maybe that'll change. I DO really want a Doberman one of these days.


----------



## Tiny (Nov 7, 2011)

When i had tiny only, she had all the attention and tons of toys. When i was at school or work she was home alone and when id come home i would sleep and she did the same. I decided to get a 2nd chi sister for her so that she wouldnt be so lonely. Now they have each other to play and keep each other company. What ever i buy for tiny or penny they just basically share so i buy 1. The only thing i have to buy 2 of is clothes due to size difference. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## ElvisPresley'sMom (Sep 5, 2012)

We already have two human boys, 6 and 4, and then our little Elvis Presley. I travel a lot, and with the two kids and the dog, it's just too much and I wouldn't feel like I could divide my love between anything else.


----------



## rhea&macy (Sep 10, 2012)

I just have one chi because we also have 2 bloodhounds, 1 lab, 3 cats, 37 hens, 3 roosters and 7 bunnies LOL !


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

I have two but I wanted to tell you we took them for a completely selfless reason, the plan was only to take one but like this they keep each other company they play together, it's just great, for them! I love them both but it's not that easy to have two dogs to take care of, I used to travel very frequently like at least once a month, now everything has change but I am willing to "sacrifice" anything for them! but it's all worth it, when they play together and go sleep together on top of each other  it's the most beautiful thing in the world to me.


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Wuviegrl (Jun 6, 2012)

I'd love to have another chi but I can't afford to add another one to the pack. Presently I have a toy poodle named Fiona.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Sep 9, 2012)

I only have the one chi, but, honestly, before I got him I never planned on having a chi. I was almost, sort of looking for a prissy little girl play mate for my toy poodle. I have big dogs, but am uncomfortable letting a little dog run with big dogs. When I took my mom to the pound to help her find a kitten, I saw Bacchus. I went home and thought about him - alot. I felt sorry for him and drawn to him for some reason, so, I went back several days later and got him. Looking at some of our pictures and reading up about chis in general, there's a chance someday in the future I may get another. But, for now, Bug has a playmate, the get along really, really well - it's so cute to watch them play.  I'm content with what I have.


although, a little girl to dress up would be nice. lol


----------



## CheyMUA (Jul 29, 2012)

I have two....

When I got Zeus, although I had wanted a chihuahua for many years it wasn't planned. I woke up one morning after a intensely stressful/tearful evening and saw the ad online - it was a very good price and I had some extra money and the pics (of his brother) were soooo cute so I shot up, got dressed and called the people who were selling him (all the while hubby was fast asleep non the wiser ha ha!!) On a hunch I asked them to bring Zeus along also so I could have a look and compare him to the puppy I originally wanted. When she put him in my arms and he looked at me and lay so sweetly in my arms I fell in love! 

Brought him home to a very stunned, surprised, confused but happy hubby and he became our entire life!! We started to notice though that he got sooooo happy (and still does) when we walked him and he would see other dogs and then get so sad and cry when the went away - so much so that it made me emotional too!! Ha ha !! And cs I loved him so much I said we HAVE to get another one at some point....well that point came very soon when I spotted the Ad for Isis...I was first to respond.....the ad was three minutes old and I was on the phone to her breeder LOL!!

It was weird though I felt extremely emotional when I saw the ad and I felt like I had to save her from being just a breeding bitch I had such a sense of urgency as I know there were 100 BYB trying to get her to use her for puppies.

It is and was more difficult getting around and twice as financially straining with two and at some points I wished I got another later on but I couldn't be without one or the other. In regards to attachment I got Isis so Zeus would be less fussed if we were there or not and so he could have a play mate....welll....although they do play and love each other they are WAY more attached to us than each other which I find weird LOL!! They are both 'people dogs' so they are often fighting for our attention or whoever is giving attention LOL!! Both were quite simple to train Isis picked up commands super easy literally learning to sit within about 5 minutes if that so I feel as though A) I have been very lucky to have these particular pups and B) It was definitely meant to be.

It is like going from 1 to 2 kids but if you're organised its fine  Zeus is more my hubbys baby and Isis is more attached to me - and its weird cs they are like us in personality too!! ha ha!! x


----------



## CheyMUA (Jul 29, 2012)

Sorry for the extremely long post LOL!! x


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

jesuschick said:


> We only ever had one Chi growing up. My husband only had one Chi at a time growing up as well.
> 
> I was ALWAYS told that Chi's are absolutely a 1 dog to owners proposition. That they are possessive and bond to "their" people and do not work well in packs. Really. That is what my family was told and what they told me. My mom even was upset when we got Ruby because she believes this.
> 
> ...


Karen your story is exactly the same as mine! We only intended to have one but Axle is so outgoing we felt bad that he was home alone all day while we were both at work full time. He loved playing with my mum's dog so much we just knew we needed to get him a friend so we got his half sister Chloe. I had always wanted a cream boy from Winston's breeder but she has very few litters and the timing was off when we were looking for both Axle and Chloe. When Winnie became available I just couldn't resist him despite my reservations about getting a third dog. I'm so glad I followed my heart and got him because he is such a joy and he really brought shy Chloe out of her shell, they work really well together as a pack now.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Part of me would really love a playmate for Lady. I have gotten so attached to her and adore her so much. I worry about a couple things if I got another, (1) would I be able to divide my attention and (2) Lady is a great little dog, could I find another with such a great personality? Lady set the bar pretty high. Oh, of course there is the fact that it took a long time to talk hubby into one!


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

We only have one but honestly I would love to have another one.

We have talked about it and decided that we do want another one but are going to wait until Jaxx is 18 months or older and also wait until my boyfriend gets his promotion or I get a job. I want to make sure before we get another one that we are financially set so that I do not have to worry about their needs. Jaxx gets everything he needs and probably more but I don't want to not be able to provide for him because we add another one. I like to have $2000 in the bank for possible vet bills so my goal is to have $4000 in the bank by the time we get the second one.


----------



## chili (May 27, 2011)

I have one chi but I also have a boxer. The boxer is real old and sick so soon it will just be Chili. I take him to work with me almost every day. After the Boxer is gone I will not get another dog. It would be harder to take 2 dogs with me everywhere and I need to fly sometimes so 1 is easier there also. But if I didnt take Chili with me so much if he couldn't come to work with me I would problaly get a second one.


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

When my husband and I adopted Bella, we thought we would be a one chihuahua family as we have in the past with our previous late chihuahua. Then I joined this forum and noticed that members started out with one chi and began adopting more chis in their family (hmmmm........this was affecting my thinking about being a one chi family?). 

Kristin (a long-time member of this forum who had to move out of her grandparent's home to a new apartment where they wouldn't allow pets) posted on this forum looking for new parent(s) to adopt her 2 chihuahuas (Lina and Boss). Since Bella was a very playful and hyperactive puppy, my husband and I were considering a sibling for her to keep her company during the day while we are both at work. So we adopted Lina from Kristin (I wanted to adopt Boss too, but my husband put his foot down on a third chihuahua). 

We fell in love with Lina from the very first day we brought her home. Lina and Bella are like 2 peas in a pod now - where one chi goes, the other chi follows. Bella is happier to have a playmate and friend. Lina is happy being the alpha big sister over Bella. 

Bella and Lina are best friends and playmates with each other where their focus is on each other. However, when my husband or I are home, the girl's focus is on us. Both girls are "in love" with my husband. They are Daddy's little girls, and want to sit on his lap together, sleep on top of him, and be by his side all the time. They love me as their mommy too and want me to hold them together. They are much loved and spoiled rotten. 

I admit having two chis is more work for us when we take both girls with us everywhere, especially on vacation (the girls love going with us on vacation). We financially budgeted for our two chihuahuas, and will give them everything they need to live in their forever home with us. Now we can't imagine our family without two chihuahuas!


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

I only have one because I also have twin human girls & between the three of them (all 7 year olds) it takes up all my time. Because Midgie has had so many health issues this past 4 years, I couldn't possibly take on another chi (dog). We have been wanting another chi, but just don't know when. We also go camping & out a lot & it is easy with one chi. Not sure how Midgie would take to another chi as she's a spoiled baby that vies for my attention 24/7. A couple years ago, a stray chi (about 1 1/2 old) came to my house. I bathed her, took her to the vet & was considering keeping her. Midgie was NOT happy. I was afraid they'd kill each other, so I found a great forever home for her. My girls named her Angel. I do want another one some day. Can't decide whether to get a puppy (I love puppies) or rescue a chi that needs a home. I'll worry about that then.


----------



## Elle (May 4, 2010)

I did originally think I would get a friend for Harry, and have two Chis, but as Tracy said, there are definite advantages to having only one 

It's easier to travel with just one, easier to look after only one, and you get a more direct relationship/companionship with just one. To be honest, Harry is quite a handful with his demands for attention, and I do spend a lot of time playing with him each day. I'm not sure I'd manage that well with another Chi to cope with, due to my current health issues (Fibro). I know he'd be less interested in playing with me if he had another Chi to play with, but there are other issues that would be doubled with two, so I think I'll just stick with the one for now, lol!


----------



## joeandruth (Aug 11, 2012)

My wife and I are senior citizens, and it would simply be too demanding to have any more than one dog. That said, Simcha is a great pleasure and joy to have around, and we have not for a moment regretted our decision to adopt him. We have grandchildren, and they have enjoyed meeting him - this past weekend we took him up to Charlotte, and all worked out well. Our daughter-in-law was even fairly tolerant of the unexpected 'deposit' he left on the carpet. The marking behavior seems to have tapered off, and we hope we will be able to bring him back at Thanksgiving time..


----------



## krbshappy71 (Oct 1, 2012)

I plan to have one Chi and my husband wants to have a French Bulldog. We want just one dog for each of us to spoil, train, and finances also come into play. I've owned multiple dogs and its taught me a valuable lesson. As someone else mentioned here, I want to be able to pick out "Ta Da" cute items, splurge a bit, and when I had multiple dogs I had to reel in some of those splurges because it really adds up.

Right now I have a costly Golden that is killing my budget single handedly. She apparently is coordinating with God to teach me a lesson on the cost of pet ownership, ha! Love her but sheesh! 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------

